
Sorry Database Nerds, Nobody Actually Gives a Shit - taytus
http://www.linkedin.com/groups/Sorry-Database-Nerds-Nobody-Actually-4995473%2ES%2E5804212638929924099?view=&item=5804212638929924099&type=member&gid=4995473&trk=eml-b2_anet_digest-null-5-null&ut=39F-_77jBjz681
======
leepowers
Link to actual article, without all the LinkedIn cruft:

[http://www.cloudave.com/32584/sorry-database-nerds-nobody-
ac...](http://www.cloudave.com/32584/sorry-database-nerds-nobody-actually-
gives-shit/)

